# critique these baby backs please



## monty3777 (Aug 4, 2008)

My first comp is in three weeks and I am experimenting with baby backs. Could you offer your thoughts and critiques?

http://s283.photobucket.com/albums/kk28 ... 717aba.pbw


----------



## big dude (Aug 4, 2008)

They look good, but if you'll send me 4 or 5 I can give you a better assessment


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 4, 2008)

not a judge here but I thought they looked great...the slide
show is a distraction...had to click on each pic to be able to
see it better.....great smoke ring, nice and juicy looking.
I like the color.  needed to be cleaned up...what was that
red thing on the rib in the final pic?  piece of bark?  gotta
get that off.  Edges were rough which I hear is not good.

I'd eat all of em.


----------



## monty3777 (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, I'm new to photobucket and couldn't figure out how to get rid of that crappy effect. Thanks all for your comments. I certainly need to sharpen the knives soon!


----------



## TheCook (Aug 4, 2008)

They look better than any rack I've ever cooked!  I guess you gotta make em pretty for the show, huh?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice color. Get a sharper knife.  Looks like you tore some meat on a few of the bones.


----------



## TheCook (Aug 5, 2008)

JamesB said:
			
		

> monty3777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just about to say that!  Fish fillet knives are inexpensive and VERY sharp.


----------



## monty3777 (Aug 5, 2008)

Stogie said:
			
		

> Monty,
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, any news on your BBQ joint???



You know, thanks for asking. After looking at all the stuff you sent me and considering the area I live in I thought I might be able to make a go of it. However, it turns out the building is trashed. The nutcase who lives in the building (and I mean nut - he threatened to poison the whole town by putting thorozine in the water supply!) has several large dogs who have made the entire building their toilet. I'm not sure I would be able to get the place to code without doubling my investment in the building.

Anyway, you deserve more thanks than I have given you up till now for all the help you gave me through email and PMs - so THANKS


----------

